# Buying a New Rig - What do you drive?



## nocash247 (Jun 20, 2014)

My volunteer fire company is purchasing a new truck and starting to put some information together.  I'm on the committee to build the truck and was wondering what does everyone out there have for newer rigs (Brands and Fronts)?  I was particularly interested in the Dodge Ram Type 1.  Does anyone else like it/hate it?
The Captain seems to lean to the Chevy Type III, which I've heard bad things about.  Anyone else with it?
Lastly what features in your truck do you love/could care less for?
During the cold weather I love the reaction from a pt when giving them a warmed blanket at the ER.  Does anyone have a built in blanket and fluid warmer?
Due to budget concerns I know we won't be getting any power cots/loaders.
Any opinions/help is appreciated!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 20, 2014)

What is your budget for the ambulance?


----------



## nocash247 (Jun 20, 2014)

Our first meeting was postponed but the unofficial talk is between 220 and 240k.  We have two basic rigs now.  Nothing overly fancy.  The chief is going to purchase new stretchers on that budget as well which is going to make it tight.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2014)

We have three right now, with a fourth coming
Primary Medic 1 is a 2014 F-450 Type I 4x4 that is a great truck for us.
Primary Medic 2 is a 2009 Chevy Kodiak Medium Duty that has been abused and still runs great
Backup Medic is a 2008 International Medium Duty that I love the box, but hate the cab

We have a 2015 Chevy 4500 4x4 Type I coming soon from Frazier that I'm excited to see

I like these trucks, but I miss my E350 Type II in the worst way most shifts


----------



## Clare (Jun 20, 2014)

Merceedes Sprinter 318CDi


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 21, 2014)

We have a Ram 3500 Type 1, and I absolutely despise it with a passion. It rides rough in the front and back, has unstable steering, and a mandatory governor at 75mph (that's a different discussion). 
Most of our units are Chevy 3500 Type 1's, and I've got no major complaints. They drive like a dream, and supposedly aren't as expensive as the fords and Rams we were looking at. The partition between front and back is small and too noisy to have a comfortable conversation with your partner, either shouting or he has to stick his head thru, but that's every type 1. Diesel Exhaust fluid is a pain but it's becoming the norm, you need to add in cup holders between the seats (lets not forget what's really important), and they can come with 4WD from the factory. 
No included IV/blanket warmer, but we've got IV warmers and with a little reorganizing could have added one for blankets too. 
I absolutely love our airbags in the back, either with a manual dump switch up front or automatic on opening the doors. 
Other things I'd want, a safety net at the edge of the bench, electronic locks for all back doors and external compartments, back up camera, and in addition to scene lights a flood light mounted on the window or thru the roof that can be pointed in any direction.

If you don't care how your ambulance looks though, the Sprinter vans can be purchase two at a time for every type 1, and get about double the MPG, at the expense of being painfully slow, small, top heavy, and just plain ugly.


----------



## Gymratt (Jun 22, 2014)

Our company also uses the Mercedes Sprinter.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2014)

nocash247 said:


> Our first meeting was postponed but the unofficial talk is between 220 and 240k.  We have two basic rigs now.  Nothing overly fancy.  The chief is going to purchase new stretchers on that budget as well which is going to make it tight.



Look at buying a used one that's a few years old. There's a few states (I'm not sure which one's sorry), where units can only be 3 years old, so a lot of volunteer departments have to keep buying new units and sell the old ones off really cheap. Super low mileage too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> Look at buying a used one that's a few years old. There's a few states (I'm not sure which one's sorry), where units can only be 3 years old, so a lot of volunteer departments have to keep buying new units and sell the old ones off really cheap. Super low mileage too.



Kinda wish we had that policy haha.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Kinda wish we had that policy haha.



I'm hoping we get a new unit on this bid.  Currently sitting at 247k.  We're getting a few new ones in october allegedly.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> I'm hoping we get a new unit on this bid.  Currently sitting at 247k.  We're getting a few new ones in october allegedly.



Still have about 28k more miles before they will transfer the rig to BLS. We need more of everything lol (rigs, monitors, gurneys, gear, HTs)


----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2014)

My new part time place has Type III with a GMC chassis. Had it for six months before it went into the dealer for emissions issues. It's back now and runs fine I guess. We have a pair of 08/09 F450s that had lots emissions problems until the emissions system was "modified" by the fleet department. Supposedly the new Fords are much better.

We have Lifeline boxes, nothing out there comes close in my opinion. But man do you pay for that quality.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Still have about 28k more miles before they will transfer the rig to BLS. We need more of everything lol (rigs, monitors, gurneys, gear, HTs)



Yup. We're retiring 2 BLS units right now too. So I'm pretty sure us, DHS, and the last old LQ unit will get the new ones, or new / up north ones. And then push ours to reserves.


----------



## Wayfaring Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Depending on your budget, I sure have loved driving International TerraStars.


----------



## Brandon O (Jun 24, 2014)

Hate Type I's.


----------



## Bosco836 (Jul 4, 2014)

The Chevy Type III Crestline Fleetmax units seem to have become standard in this area.  Decent trucks, all things considered.


----------

